# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Зам.директору комерч.структуры предъявлено обвинение в организации наролаборатории

## Mr_Vinni

*Обвинение в организации нарколаборатории 25 мая предъявлено заместителю директора одной из столичных коммерческих структур, сообщает управление информации и общественных связей (УИОС) МВД Беларуси.*

Производство амфетамина мужчина организовал в доме пенсионерки, жительницы поселка Ждановичи. Правоохранители изъяли более 30 граммов указанного вещества, различные прекурсоры и специальное оборудование. Ранее обвиняемый привлекался к уголовной ответственности за аналогичное преступление.

Как отметили в УИОС, с прошлого года введен новый критерий оценки работы милицейских подразделений по борьбе с наркотиками — пресечение деятельности нарколабораторий. Правильность такого решения подтверждается результатами. Если раньше ежегодно выявлялось от трех до девяти таких лабораторий, то за неполные пять месяцев нынешнего года — десять. В основном злоумышленники пытаются развернуть свою деятельность в столице и Минском районе.

По мнению специалистов МВД, преступники "переквалифицировались" на синтез особо опасных психотропов, что приводит к постепенному вытеснению с нелегального рынка наркотических средств. Получила распространение практика смешивания готовых форм синтетических каннабиноидов с обычными растениями для увеличения объемов сбываемого вещества.

В 2010 году трижды вносились изменения в существующие нормативные правовые акты, которыми был запрещен свободный оборот на территории Беларуси 58 новых видов особо опасных наркотических средств и психотропных веществ, 24 прекурсоров и 3 наркосодержащих растений. Уже в этом году в соответствующие списки попали 24 новых психотропов и один прекурсор. Прорабатывается вопрос о внесении еще восьми ранее неизвестных психотропных веществ.

В основном прекурсоры нелегально поставляются из России, а необходимые для их синтеза вещества создатели находят в сети интернет. Возможность беспрепятственного получения такой информации и стремление к быстрому обогащению в конечном итоге приводят наркодельцов на скамью подсудимых, отметили в МВД,

Министерство внутренних дел напоминает, что совершение преступлений, предусмотренных ст. 328 Уголовного кодекса Республики Беларусь (незаконный оборот наркотических средств, психотропных веществ и их прекурсоров), влечет за собой наказание вплоть до пятнадцати лет с конфискацией имущества.

----------


## vova230

А у нас конопля растет прямо на пустыре и никому нет дела.

----------


## Mouse

срочно мне адрес в ЛС)))))

Зачем утруждать органы, я сам ее скошу)))

----------


## vova230

:252345243525:

----------

